# Can I heat press a vinyl design over embroidery?



## PreachingGear (Sep 30, 2013)

I've got a jacket that has a small 3" X 4" portion of embroidery on the left chest area. I want to heat press a vinyl design over it. Will the vinyl stick to the embroidery alright? Will the embroidered letters show through the vinyl? Thanks!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

When you heat press it, the stitching will look like you embossed it into the vinyl. If the vinyl adheres to the stitching, you will without a doubt be able to see it.


----------



## PreachingGear (Sep 30, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I'll just use a patch. Thanks!


----------

